# Deer Tracking Dogs



## Trouthunter

Okay guys & girls, if you have deer tracking dogs and want to post up your services send a PM to me or to TXPalerider with your information and we'll post it here so hunters in need can have an easy way to get in touch with you.

I was going to do it with the earlier sticky that I made but it was going to be too hard to filter through the information.

I'm going to post those contacts that were on the other thread here since that information is available.

Thanks,

TH


----------



## Trouthunter

$100 show up fee, and $100 for the find. Dog gets hooked, you pay the vet bill, Dog gets Killed its on me. 

Tommy
979-533-7728


----------



## Trouthunter

www.texasbloodtrackers.com


----------



## Trouthunter

http://www.texastrackers.com/index.htm


----------



## Trouthunter

jetlag887

Hey fellers, I have Lacy track dogs. I live in Floresville, about 30 miles southeast of San Antone, I hunt in McMullen and Duval but will travel about anywhere. I have a dog with me at all times.
I just tracked and recovered great buck for TxPalerider Sunday night, He can vouch for my dog. I have been on 4 tracks this season and we are 100% so far.
I can be reached 24/7 at 210-862-9564.


----------



## Trouthunter

hogbuster

I live near Conroe and will go just about any where. I have a blue lacey that has found everything I have put her on. My phone no. is 713-992-4530. If I can help call me anytime.


----------



## Trouthunter

broadonrod 

Track and catch dog, cata/ker cross Maverick and Dimmit co. only. (Buck) has been on over 100 deer and has a great track record. He stays on the ranch with me full time we are on part of the Chittim Ranch. We are Aval. after 9:30 am and after dark almost every day of regular gun season. Contact Brett at 281-850-0231 price is 400.00 for these 2 counties find him or not. Great dog lots under his belt.....


----------



## Trouthunter

travissalinas

i've got a jack russell that does pretty well for her self on trailing. i've get a talley, 42 trails and she is a year and half old. done most deer, several pigs and exotics and one bobcat. trailed and caught two live bucks, two live does, and one live and very angry bobcat, made a post about it called spot and stalk bobcat. live in San Marcos, hunt around tilden and Uvalde. 512 665 2828


----------



## Trouthunter

Cpt. Shep

I have a 7 month old blue lacy/ Black mouth cur. Ive been working with him and he is def on the right track. Im positive hes going to make a first class tracking dog. Just needs some REAL experience. Call me anytime and if all possible i will be there no charge. Brazoria County area. 832 314 1434


----------



## Trouthunter

*Tracking Dogs*

Tracking Dogs.


----------



## Trouthunter

*Deer tracking* 
I have a blue lacy that started tracking a couple years ago. I live in Gonzales county and will track anywhere around the area and will travel almost anywhere just not to far. Call Mason at 830-857-0405


----------



## Trouthunter

*Frachand*








Registered Users-pm+
Join Date: Aug 20 2012
Posts: 6 
Rep Power: 0









*Blue Lacy Tracking Dog* 
I have a 1 year old blue lacy tracking dog who is in training. He has aleready been on both simulated and live tracks and is doing very well. Need more live track opportunities. Will travel from Houston.

.55 cents per mile travel fee. No recovery fee, while my dog is in training.

Jamie Stewart
7138981098


----------



## Trouthunter

*stxhunter*

I'm Located in Fort Worth and willing to travel 1.5hrs. I don't charge for services, but fuel cost would be nice. My dog has been on many mock tracks and been on a few successful live trails last season when he was a pup.

Robert Villegas
(956)793-0904


----------



## Trouthunter

*Tracking dogs in Galveston and Gonzales Counties* 
*kennyw*

I live in League City, and I hunt near Gonzales Tx. I have 2 very well trained Texas Lacy dogs. My dogs are UBT 1 and 2 certified. The dogs are 4 1/2 and 2 1/2 years old, and have made several recoveries. I will travel up to 2 hours from from house, or my lease. I charge 100.00 to show up, and another 150.00 when I recover your deer. I can be reached at 281-844-0969


----------



## Trouthunter

Hound man: Have blood trailing dogs, live in Refugio county but will travel. Over 30 years of experience trailing wounded game. 361-205-1606


----------



## Trouthunter

*Deer Dog*

I have seasoned dogs and will cover the hill country. Contact Dwayne @ 210-215-1880 for price and more info.


----------



## Trouthunter

Jeff Thornton 
281-682-3400

Trinity, Walker, San Jac countys.

$100.00 Travel.

http://www.trackingtexas.com/home.html


----------

